# MULE'S CURED, SMOKED BACON IN MY DELUXE UDS WITH AMNPS. WITH Q-VEIW



## themule69 (May 5, 2013)

well April 10Th i cut a belly in 3 pieces. put it in POP'S brine. may 3rd i hung it in my project fridge. today May 5Th i put it in the UDS with apple pellets smoking in the AMNPS. no fry test done. POP'S brine

1 bacon cut and ready for Pop's brine













bacon 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 5, 2013






2 hanging in the fridge













bacon 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 5, 2013






3 still hanging in fridge













bacon 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 5, 2013






4 hung in UDS













bacon 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 5, 2013






6 smoke starting to fill from the right.













bacon 6.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 5, 2013






5 smoke filling the UDS from the right. bacon on left holding it's

breath. saying, NO! NO SMOKE!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















bacon 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 5, 2013






more to come.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2013)

Smells good from here!!!







Bear


----------



## themule69 (May 5, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Smells good from here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Bear. you can see in pic 1 i didn't wash the rack from the cheese smoke the other day. Ms Bear would get onto me.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## seenred (May 5, 2013)

Lookin' good David!  You're breaking the UDS in right!

Red


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2013)

themule69 said:


> thanks Bear. you can see in pic 1 i didn't wash the rack from the cheese smoke the other day. Ms Bear would get onto me.
> 
> happy smoken.
> 
> David


LOL----I'm making two Ribeyes for supper tonight. She loves it when I use the Gas Grill----I just clean it with a grill brush. Gives her a break!

Since I haven't used my smoker for 6 months, she hasn't washed a grill in 6 months!!!

Bear


----------



## themule69 (May 5, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Lookin' good David!  You're breaking the UDS in right!
> 
> Red


thanks Red. i put the bacon in the cure before i got the UDS built. you'd think i'd use the MES40.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## roller (May 5, 2013)

Looking good !


----------



## themule69 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks Roller.

David


----------



## themule69 (May 5, 2013)

sinko.jpg



__ themule69
__ May 5, 2013












happy smoken.

David


----------



## woodcutter (May 5, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## themule69 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks Woodcutter

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fwismoker (May 5, 2013)

You all are making me fat just seeing what you're smoking!


----------



## themule69 (May 5, 2013)

FYI your a cheap date then.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

thanks bud.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 5, 2013)

Looks great!! Cold smoke? How many hours you smoking it for?


----------



## themule69 (May 5, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great!! Cold smoke? How many hours you smoking it for?


yes cold smoke. not sure yet on hours 24 at least. maybe more. when i like the looks. i keep adding pellets to the AMNPS which makes it burn both directions. about 3# of pellets is what i have done in the past. but this is my first bacon in the new UDS.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## wade (May 6, 2013)

themule69 said:


> 5 smoke filling the UDS from the right. bacon on left holding it's
> 
> breath. saying, NO! NO SMOKE!
> 
> ...


Hi David - They look great. Looking at your smoke distribution problem is the smoke generator in the base of the UDS or is it external? From the photo it looks as if it may be external from the right. If that is the case then you could help the distribution by turning your racks round 90 degrees. Alternatively a smoke diffuser over the smoke inlet could help give a more even smoke distribution in the chamber. If the smoke generator is at the bottom of the UDS a smoke diffuser over the top of it could also do the trick.


----------



## themule69 (May 6, 2013)

Wade said:


> Hi David - They look great. Looking at your smoke distribution problem is the smoke generator in the base of the UDS or is it external? From the photo it looks as if it may be external from the right. If that is the case then you could help the distribution by turning your racks round 90 degrees. Alternatively a smoke diffuser over the smoke inlet could help give a more even smoke distribution in the chamber. If the smoke generator is at the bottom of the UDS a smoke diffuser over the top of it could also do the trick.


Hey Wade. it is not a problem. i just put the AMNPS in it's box a couple of seconds before i took the pic. The AMNPS will easily fill the drum. I have done a few smokes on it in the last couple of weeks. since i built it. The first was a brisket. It turned out great.

 Here is a pic of the smoke chamber.













uds 22.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 10, 2013


















uds 25.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 10, 2013


















uds brisket 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 16, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 6, 2013)

themule69 said:


> yes cold smoke. not sure yet on hours 24 at least. maybe more. when i like the looks. i keep adding pellets to the AMNPS which makes it burn both directions. about 3# of pellets is what i have done in the past. but this is my first bacon in the new UDS.
> 
> happy smoken.
> 
> David


Sounds like a good plan. Do you rest yours, or smoke continuous until done? I smoke for 6-8 hours rest overnight then smoke some more, rest etc.. until I like the color. Usually 18-24 hours.


----------



## themule69 (May 7, 2013)

hello Dirtsailor

Burn the AMNPS at night (cooler at night here) then back in the fridge to rest for the day. I'm at about 20 hours now. I'm seeing at least 20 more hours. i will get a couple of pics and post..

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## trizzuth (May 14, 2013)

Where's the bacon pics! Love your UDS and amnps smoker box! Sweet stuff man, perfect size..:grilling_smilie:


----------



## trizzuth (May 14, 2013)

P.S. must take pics of slabs next to corvette


----------



## themule69 (May 14, 2013)

trizzuth said:


> P.S. must take pics of slabs next to corvette


how about vac sealed on the vette? slabs have been sliced. now i have Cornish hens in cure. going to smoke them in a MES 40. that will be cured not brined.













vette driver 2.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 25, 2013






yes i own the vette it also has 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 14, 2013)

themule69 said:


> hello Dirtsailor
> 
> Burn the AMNPS at night (cooler at night here) then back in the fridge to rest for the day. I'm at about 20 hours now. I'm seeing at least 20 more hours. i will get a couple of pics and post..
> 
> ...


40 hours of smoke! You the Man! That's some smoke!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2013)

40 hours!!!!----My hero!!!!  I'd like to do some somewhere between 20 & 40 hours, but never get around to it.

Always loved Vettes, but never had one. My Son has a black 2008.

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2013)

Looking good!!

  Craig


----------



## trizzuth (May 17, 2013)

daaaaaamn those are some fatties in the rear you got there, what tire size is that?  those things stick like a foot out from the edge of the door!

but I don't see vacuum sealed bacon in the pic!


----------



## themule69 (May 19, 2013)

trizzuth said:


> daaaaaamn those are some fatties in the rear you got there, what tire size is that?  those things stick like a foot out from the edge of the door!
> 
> but I don't see vacuum sealed bacon in the pic!


ok Trizzuth

 the tires are 29x15.5x15 hoosier. Yes it's fast. No you can't drive!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





here's the bacon on the hood.













bacon 17.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 19, 2013


















bacon 18.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 19, 2013






happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (May 19, 2013)

sorry it took so long to post the sliced pics. my CPU had a martini. it had to dry out.

7 ready to slice













bacon 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 19, 2013






8 thick sliced













bacon 9.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 19, 2013






9 thick sliced













bacon 9.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 19, 2013






10 thick sliced













bacon 10.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 19, 2013






11 thick sliced













bacon 12.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 19, 2013






12 thick sliced













bacon 12.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 19, 2013






13 thin sliced













bacon 14.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 19, 2013






14 thin sliced













bacon 14.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 19, 2013






15 vacuum sealed













bacon 15.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 19, 2013






16 thin sliced













bacon 16.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 19, 2013






that is just pics of one of the pieces. their were 3 pieces. I still need to get a larger slicer so i don't have to slice by hand. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





However it can be done with a knife if you have to. this stuff is so good.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## woodcutter (May 19, 2013)

Did you make it 20 hours? The bacon looks great!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2013)

Looks Real Nice, Mule!!!----So does the 'Vette!!!-----My Son loves it

He'll be taking his out soon----Nice weather coming.

Bear


----------



## themule69 (May 19, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Did you make it 20 hours? The bacon looks great!


It went over 40 hours. I did not time all of it. i light the AMNPS and go to bed.

thanks Woodcutter.

David


----------



## themule69 (May 19, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Real Nice, Mule!!!----So does the 'Vette!!!-----My Son loves it
> 
> He'll be taking his out soon----Nice weather coming.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear.

 I have the top off and went to 2 car shows saturday. took first in class at the day show. it was a mustange club. then the night show had no awards. had a good time.

David


----------



## trizzuth (May 20, 2013)

When you got Hoosiers on the back, you don't mess around!

Bacon looks amazing.  Wish I had a slicer!


----------



## themule69 (May 20, 2013)

trizzuth said:


> When you got Hoosiers on the back, you don't mess around!
> 
> Bacon looks amazing.  Wish I had a slicer!


I am using a knife. my slicer is not large enough for bacon.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## trizzuth (May 21, 2013)

ahhh, this is what I did last time I sliced too.  Mind posting up a pic of the knife you are using?  or a link to something equivalent?  I was just using a long, probs 10 inch Henckles chef's knife that I had sharpened really good.  Still didn't cut as smoothly as I would have liked.  Probs need to keep it in the freezer a little longer before slicing this time.


----------



## trizzuth (May 21, 2013)

OK, I am slow today.  Just looked at your pics again  and I can clearly see the knife!  Is that just a normal meat slicing knife?  Is it really thin?  I think that is where my chef's knife didn't help, in that it gets significantly thicker near the top.


----------



## themule69 (May 21, 2013)

trizzuth said:


> OK, I am slow today.  Just looked at your pics again  and I can clearly see the knife!  Is that just a normal meat slicing knife?  Is it really thin?  I think that is where my chef's knife didn't help, in that it gets significantly thicker near the top.


it is a 12" winware roast beef slicer. they sale them at restaurant supply or eBay. retail is 17.00. it has a very thin blade that is the same thickness all the way across the blade. they start out pretty sharp. spend a little time with a sharpener and it will get sharper. then i put it in the freezer and let it almost freeze.

a slicer would be better. but the one i have is to small for bacon and i don't want to spend the money for a new Hobart. I'm still looking for a used slicer.just haven't found a deal yet.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Jun 28, 2013)

Just something to think about, when I made a deal on the sow belly with the butcher, part of the deal is she's going to slice my bacon for me. I have knives, but I just can't justify a huge slicer just for bacon. Neighbor laughed at me about buying the fridge.......... well I needed a new one (and I am sticking to that story!).

You gotta appreciate a man who measures his smoke in pounds of pellets!

Can I drive your car?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 28, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Just something to think about, when I made a deal on the sow belly with the butcher, part of the deal is she's going to slice my bacon for me. I have knives, but I just can't justify a huge slicer just for bacon. Neighbor laughed at me about buying the fridge.......... well I needed a new one (and I am sticking to that story!).
> 
> You gotta appreciate a man who measures his smoke in pounds of pellets!
> 
> Can I drive your car?


I am pretty sure my butcher would slice it for me. I make it a point to take him a sample of a lot of what i do. I also call My order in the day before. I think I get better product that way. He knows i know what to do with a good piece of meat. I have a small slicer. But it is to small for a large belly. I'm not bad with a knife. It is a slicing knife. Not a cooks knife.

Never measured the pellets in ponds. Just fill the AMNPS and go to bed. That's why i say 40+ hours. I let it burn out.

Yes it's fast. No you can't drive.

More pics of the car here Mine is post 60 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137486/what-do-you-drive/40

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *themule69*
> 
> Yes it's fast. No you can't drive.
> 
> ...


But I are a gud driver. Daddy lets me drive the tractor fast!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 28, 2013)

themule69 said:


> i keep adding pellets to the AMNPS which makes it burn both directions. about 3# of pellets is what i have done in the past. but this is my first bacon in the new UDS.
> 
> happy smoken.
> 
> David


3 pounds of pellets?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 28, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> But I are a gud driver. Daddy lets me drive the tractor fast!


Ok you can drive mine if I can drive yours.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 28, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> 3 pounds of pellets?


About 4# of pellets I used 4 loads of the AMNPS. Next time with apple i will shoot for maybe 60 hours. To hot here now to cold smoke. But I think I have enough bacon to make it till it cools off.

David


----------



## gary morris (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi, Lovely looking bacon and an equaly lovely looking motor.  Thanks for all the info, great post.

Gary


----------



## truckinfan72 (Jul 13, 2013)

themule69 said:


> hello Dirtsailor
> 
> Burn the AMNPS at night (cooler at night here) then back in the fridge to rest for the day. I'm at about 20 hours now. I'm seeing at least 20 more hours. i will get a couple of pics and post..
> 
> ...


Hello. Back on the forum again and was wondering your breaking up your smoking time taking it out during the day? I guess I need to learn more about cold smoking, but also about Bacon in general. Most of what I've done is pork shoulder and brisket.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 13, 2013)

truckinfan72 said:


> Hello. Back on the forum again and was wondering your breaking up your smoking time taking it out during the day? I guess I need to learn more about cold smoking, but also about Bacon in general. Most of what I've done is pork shoulder and brisket.


A lot of the cold smoking is so much better than store bought. Take a look around in the cold smoke section. You will be hooked in no time.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

